# how to change text under your name



## timtimmay (May 31, 2010)

Hello,

I've been off the forum for a few weeks and things sure are different!

I'm not sure what the name of the field is, but i used to use the custom text you could put under your name as an hourmeter for my chargriller.  I need to update it and can't find it anywhere.  The field I am talking about has the value 131 currently.  If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 31, 2010)

Hey Tim,

If I remember correctly, the new platform only allows the changes you can see when you go to My Profile. Your Community Profile contains 4 categories which are viewable by anyone. Account Details just pertains to some personal information which is not viewable to others using the forum...probably just Admins, and maybe Mod Staff.

Anyway, I don't think you can make any change to that yourself. Maybe if a Moderator isn't too busy, you may be able to request that it be deleted from your profile?

Just a thought...lots of changes here, so take your time to get back in the swing of things...we're all having to learn the ins and outs, it just take a little patience.

You may want to check out the forum related issues threads...lots of discussion over the new forum platform, and current issues which are being looked into, in case you experience any problems which this can walk you through.

Hang in there!

Eric


----------



## richoso1 (May 31, 2010)

remarkosmoc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been off the forum for a few weeks and things sure are different!
> 
> I'm not sure what the name of the field is, but i used to use the custom text you could put under your name as an hourmeter for my chargriller.  I need to update it and can't find it anywhere.  The field I am talking about has the value 131 currently.  If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it.


I edited the user title field, it is now blank. I hope that helps.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey tim, from what i understand u must be a member to be able to change that line( user title)..


----------



## timtimmay (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the removal rich.  I'll have to just track hours elsewhere.  Any upgrade will cause a loss in functionality somewhere along the line, I know the routine.

Have a good one,

Tim


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 1, 2010)

remarkosmoc said:


> Thanks for the removal rich.  I'll have to just track hours elsewhere.  Any upgrade will cause a loss in functionality somewhere along the line, I know the routine.
> 
> Have a good one,
> 
> Tim


Tim, It's my understanstanding that the User Title field in your community profile can only be edited by yourself if you are a Premier member. It's one of the perks of being a Premier member. Maybe something to ponder...

Thanks

Rich. .


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yea what Rich said. You have to be a premier member to change anything under your name.


----------



## timtimmay (Jun 1, 2010)

With the huge increase in ad content on the new site, I'm thinking I'll probably not be tossing $ at it.


----------

